# [SOLVED] Cold Cathode Sound Control Help



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

I got one of the sunbeam sound conrols for cold cathodes, picture below.









And when i switch it to the sound activated mode they just stay lit.
But if move it, snap it or sometimes just touch it, it may work, if not they turn off until any sound activates them and they are again constanly lit.
The other modes work fine and turning the nob doesnt help.
I bought it some months ago but never used it, but now when bringing it out in daylight it doesnt work....

Is there anyhing i can do to get it working or do i have to buy another one ?


Hoping to get some quick answers cus im going to a lan party in some days and the light were supposed to light up a shelf thing we've built.

Thx for answers :grin:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Cold Cathode Sound Control Help*

Hello 2tts,

If it is not working as described, I would return it for a replacement or refund. The act of physically manipulating the unit to initiate functionality is indicative of a manufacturing defect in the unit or just poorly built.


----------



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

If it is possible to put back together i have no problem opening it and try to fix if anyone knows whats wrong with it.
I wont bother returning it and waiting for a new one, i would rather buy a new one and open the old just for curiosity sake.

Now it suddenly began to respond to sound, have used that setting for a good hour with just contantly lit cathodes.
When it suddely changed, no bumps, no sounds, no interference with the thing at all :4-dontkno


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Cold Cathode Sound Control Help*

If you want to open it up and take a look, that is entirely up to you. Seems you understand that you would be nullifying any warranty or possibility for return if you do so.

Check the wiring first.

Does this unit operate by connecting to your computer's sound output or does it only have the microphone that detects sound?


----------



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: Cold Cathode Sound Control Help*

Yes, i know opening it will void warranty.

The box has it own mic on the left (see picture).

Tried all from complete silence to very high volume if it was that u though of.


Thx very much for so quick reply


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Cold Cathode Sound Control Help*

My guess is that there is a bad connection between the mic and the board or that there is a problem with the mic itself.

If you do take it apart, see if a different microphone makes a difference.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Cold Cathode Sound Control Help*

There's also a possibility the mic was picking up fan-noise or something similar, inside the case.


----------



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: Cold Cathode Sound Control Help*

I just opened it and it looked like it was a bad soldering job.
Some solder where it was not supposed to be and some white residue between some of the connections.
I pulled out my tiny screwdriver and scratched it away, and it now works fine.
No problems with the mic.

WereBo: The controller is placed well outside the case, but good thinking.

[Solved]


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Cold Cathode Sound Control Help*

Glad you got it fixed and thanks for posting back with the cure :grin:


----------

